# Honey drum liners



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Things haven't changed much in 20 years it seems. Make sure your drums are clean and dry and have a good epoxy lining with no bare metal showing and you are good to go. Some packers are touting the tote but I believe there are more disadvantages than advantages to making the switchover.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If you have money to burn, get reconditioned drums from a barrel supplier. Ours stay in house, so we can afford to keep all the barrels looking good.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I would be in favour of the tout


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Ian said:


> I would be in favour of the tout


So you tout the tote


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you refering to the big plastic totes? How do you get the honey out when it crystalizes?

Johnny


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup and make sure more than one buyer is on board with your program


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Broke-T said:


> How do you get the honey out when it crystalizes?Johnny


Pretty much the same way you get the honey out in barrels, barrels are painfully slow.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If you put a solid tote in a hot room to liquefy, does any of the plastic diffuse in to the honey?
I wonder if anyone has tested for it. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good question. I know the buyer I talked to about them said that they sure like them if the honey is liquid but that they are not at all efficient to liquify when they are granulated.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

handling the honey in a tote would make handling honey very efficient. But I have also wondered about granulated honey. Also, has anyone tried to clean out one of these things? If I ever got a dirty one like I get dirty drums from time to time, I would not enjoy cleaning the tote out


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

......then there is the matter of filling them. Even if you are set up pretty well, they take a loooong time to fill, unless of course you walk away and at that point the fill rate increases by a factor of about 5.  Someday there may be a lot better (and also more marketable way) to handle large volumes of honey than the steel drum but if there is I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Use to sell to a local store chain ( Bel-air, Raley's, Nob Hill, food source, 100 plus stores) that had a central bakery, sold to them in totes, they use to have the tote right in there mixing line, they just kepted a light underneath it to keep it luke warm for pouring.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

What about using the poly drum liners? How do you get the honey out with out the poly blobbing into the tank? I use totes for other things, they sure are nice to handle, but cleaning them would suck.
Luke


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm guessing you could dump the contents of the barrel and cut the poly off after.

*Honey (Packers or Pasteurizers)*
Establishments packing and/or pasteurizing honey must ensure that:
•Written procedures are in place to ensure incoming honey and containers in which it is packed do not pose any biological, chemical or physical hazards; and meets compositional standards of honey.
•A system is in place to inform suppliers of specifications/requirements for incoming honey, including the use of food grade liners when the drum history and/or interior coating type are not known to be suitable.
•A mechanism is in place to communicate and follow up on non-compliant issues.

This is from CFIA website.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

That goes for honey processing plants as well


----------

